# crime analysis job



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

Just throwing a line out to see which departments have a crime analysis/COMPSTAT unit in their department and whether or not it is staffed by sworn officers or civillians (or both). I have several years of police experience and currently I am going to school for my masters in CJ. Any info or advice that you can give me would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Check your PM.


----------



## sulldog6 (Sep 7, 2005)

Check out Cambridge PD (look on the city's web site for openings)
The unit is staffed by civilians.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

We've got them. Each division has their own CAD unit (Crime Analysis Detail) staffed by both sworn and civilian. The sworn are usually light duty folks but not always.

We also have a large COMPSTAT unit. No surprise since Chief Bratton is "almost" the father of COMPSTAT. There are also COMPSTAT meetings every other week where each division's commanding officer is kinda put on the hot seat. It's a pretty big deal out here.


----------

